# Jonny Walker Black?



## vwaaddict (Jan 20, 2010)

I thought about picking up a small bottle last night, maybe tonight. Does anyone enjoy Jonny Black with their sticks? I've actually never had it, but I wanted to get a small bottle and give it a try.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

It's one of the better blends out there in my opinion but I am a single malt guy myself.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

I enjoy JWB from time to time. For me it goes real well with spicy cigars. I usually pair it up with something pepin made


----------



## jaydub13 (Jan 13, 2010)

Great stuff. I always keep a bottle on hand. Nice and mellow, I find this pairs well with anything medium-bodied on up. Definitely worth a try, this is my go-to scotch at bars.


----------



## TN22 (Nov 16, 2009)

One of my favorite blends also. I like mine with a little ice and a NUB Habano.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

Black on the rocks is a good standard drink for me while I'm out. Goes well with a nice Habano wrapper IMHO.


----------



## gator_79 (Sep 16, 2009)

For blended scotch I usually drink JW Green, However I do keep a bottle of JW Blue on hand for those special occations. I usually prefer single malt McClelland's speyside.


----------



## PufPufPass (Feb 24, 2010)

even Red is good if you wanna be on the budget!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Black is pretty good, especially since it's so widely available.


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

jaydub13 said:


> Great stuff. I always keep a bottle on hand. Nice and mellow, I find this pairs well with anything medium-bodied on up. Definitely worth a try, this is my go-to scotch at bars.


+1 here, my go-to scotch.


----------



## ruralhipster (Jan 15, 2010)

Agreed, 

JW Black is a great pairing with mid-full cigars. I'd take it over Chivas and most of the basic single malts anyday.


----------



## ACMartz (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm dying to try JW Blue, but I have been told I have to wait until graduation. Guess according to my GF I have to earn that bottle. LMAO


----------

